# Wow can't believe some people



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

We are in a drought here. Hay supplies are very tight. My local area is doing slightly better than most. Iam part of a local buy and sell hay group on facebook. A couple of guys have advertised there hay on there. The one guy sold out in a day he said. The other guy was just taking offers on his. But guess what people don't like the high hay prices. They are commenting on these adds just being rude, Some people are uttering death threats to these hay producers. WHAT WOW REALLY. They really bashed the guy who put his up for offer. If you don't like the hay price and don't want to pay it sell your animals. Don't threaten the guy selling to lower his price or else. Things are getting ugly here!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We had that here a couple years ago during drought. Flagging ads on Craigslist as being obscene. Nasty personal emails. I'm trying out a buy sell page on fb now. Some sellers have their heads in the clouds with their price. Though if they get it good for them.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Evidently, some people don't understand how a free market works.

Gary


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

FB has been pretty good for me to sell on. Much better than CL and wayyy better than print ads. People are really getting that torqued? That's sad but that's the result of the way education system turns em out.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

While I can imagine animal owners feeling like a hay seller is attempting to prey on their desperation by attempting to "offer" their hay in that way, the response should be to find hay elsewhere or just shut up instead of resorting to threats or any other extremely rude behavior.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

FB has worked well for me. CL not so much and word of mouth is the best of all.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if the complainers take their cattle to the auction and announce the bidding is capped at 5 years ago pricing.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I wonder if the complainers take their cattle to the auction and announce the bidding is capped at 5 years ago pricing.


Oh no if they have to sell their beloved animals they would be upset at anything less than the top price.

But that is a very good point to tell anyone who complains about the hay price and says they would rather sell.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Evidently, some people don't understand how a free market works.
> 
> Gary


Rather, don't want to know...

What's mine is mine, and what's yours is mine--

You have hay and I have animals, well, the gubmint needs to take your hay and "redistribute it" to those in need... It's "unfair" of you to profit from your fellow man's misfortune...

"To each according to his need; From each according to his ability"... that's the old communist mantra...

That's the very core of communism and what's really frightening is that most people seem to buy into it completely, at least when it favors THEM... Then suddenly they want to be free market capitalists when they stand to be "redistributed" or if THEY can make a ton of money...

Gotta be one or the other-- can't be both. Unfortunately we live in a society that has preached "have your cake and eat it too" for SO long that folks nowdays can't understand any other way... therefore rely more and more on the gubmint to be the "great mediator"... which of course gives them more and more power...

Til one day we wake up in a totalitarian state, and nobody has anything... Everything you "own" will belong to the state...

Later! OL JR


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't say on here what I'd tell those kinda people. You threat'en me I'll go one better. Come threat'en me in person and I'll turn your threat into a fact on you. I'm just plain tired of the way those type people are. I just have low tolerance for stupid.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> FB has worked well for me. CL not so much and word of mouth is the best of all.


I've never intentionally screwed anyone buying hay from me. I have gotten irritated when someone comes by and tries to talk me down. I tell 'em go somewhere else. I don't have time and I'm too old to deal with that stuff.

I kind of feel bad right now, I promised the folks across the road 250 idiot cubes at the neighbor price or basically what it costs me to run it. They do a lot of stuff for us like watch the farm and tend the animals if we go away, it's nice to have trustworthy neighbors.

The weather has been horrible rain, rain rain so no hay. I can't accomodate them at a break even cost this year, not even sure I'll get enough for my stock. I feel bad but Mother Nature dealt me a bad hand this year.

This will be an extremely tight market here in SE Michigan for forage this year, *extremely tight.*

Posted crop losses in this county so far are over 10 million and some fields will not be planted while others have been ponded for so long the crops are rotted.

The hay is rank but at least it wasn't cut and pismuckle brown on the ground. I've seen literally hundreds of acres of hay the color of walnut and probably smells bad too,

This is horsey country so I imagine it could get ugly, I'll try to stay out of that fray.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I wonder if the complainers take their cattle to the auction and announce the bidding is capped at 5 years ago pricing.


. I missed the part where it was cattlemen that were behaving this way. We generally understand the concept of supply and demand. It sounds more like those who are feeding non productive livestock


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nitram said:


> . I missed the part where it was cattlemen that were behaving this way. We generally understand the concept of supply and demand. It sounds more like those who are feeding non productive livestock


On this group it seems to be equal number of horse and cattle guys acting bad. I guess some guys who bought cattle at the top of the market now dont have anything in their budget for feed.

What do people expect the price to do when us hay guys are only getting 20%-40% of average yields? There either has to be a massive cull of animals or the price of hay goes up. In reality hay prices will go up and some but not all will sell their animals.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks to be a lot of hay down here the Brome is late getting cut but yeild higher good amount of rain. Prairie hay fields looking good alfalfa as well.


----------

